# Thinking of going R/c for the First time



## krogerssolar (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi can any one give me some ideas on going R/C with Aristo Dash-9's and lgb Amtrak p3 locos right now i own on dash-9 loco and fa unit and a sd-45 and lgb Amtrak p3 unit and it seems reading the replay's from other users you can go with brass track and go R/C or go ss and use track power i live where it snow's a lot so i think for me the brass would not let me enjoy my layout once installed i have been looking at the R/C kits from Aristo-Craft the on board train eng #55491 or 55492 and the 55493 battery kit i just wont to be able to run several dash-9 at the same time how do i do that do i need the receiver in each loco and mu them from the first loco and i assume i have battery packs in each right 

any info would be great thanks


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

I usually recommend AirWire systems but since most of your engines are Aristo, it might be easier for you if you use QSI decoders on those engines. Also, you need the Qwire receiver and one AirWire transmitter. You put the decoder, receiver and batteries in each engine. Then, using the DCC compatable features of the AirWire transmitter, you can run the engines indipendently or in consist.


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

I have to agree with Bill..my system of choice is the Airwire...BUT the QSI just drops in..and if you are going to use the QSI with the airwire ..MAKE SURE YOU BUY THE COMPUTER PROGRAMMING SOFTWARE!

Engines can be mued together with just placing 1 Airwire board in the last unit and using mu plugs to inter connect the engines to gether, I have done this with a trailing bx car anf the Airwire in the bx car....runnign 2-3 engines together.

Of course if you are using the QSI G-wire.I have NO clue how to mu them together as I didn't have much luck with that syatem, and for me the Airwire was the easiest and simplist way to go..again for me that is.

If memory serves me correct you have a switch for battery on the Aristo board, on the inherant board may have a spot to hook up the battery leads which my ficilate connection of the Airwire board between the batteries and the board..remember the QSI should just drop in.

Decisions...decisions...decisions! 


Airwire/P-5 all the way!










Bubba


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Just might add that the New Aristo TE's will be shipped to the beta testers on Monday.... Many reports should be flooding the plain.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I run track power and remote control using mostly the QSI Airwire system. It's a great system especially if you only have a few locos. It works just fine with brass track, you just ave to run a cleaning car now and then


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

If you will only ever have one throttle, and do not want sound, I could suggest the new Aristo TE system. 

If you want to have 2 throttles, unless you want to mess around with programming a lot, use something else. (OK, all the Aristo lovers, go read the Aristo manual on what it takes to use 2 throttles... your loco is locked to a "cab" just like the old "frequency" and "track number" of the original TE... surprised?) 

If you want wireless and sound and battery power, a better option is an AirWire system, whether the Airwire receiver and an inexpensive sound board, or the QSI receiver that has sound built in. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

Greg, first of all with my old fashioned 27MHz TE, I have two transmitters that power the same engines. However I understand this gets more complicated since the communication with the new Revolution TE is two way, while the older one was only one way.

I don't know enough to either agree or disagree with you regarding the new Revolution TE, but where did you read about what to do if you want to use two transmitters?? I can't find it in the manual. If you could give me a page number, I would appreciate it.

Ed


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

krogers. 
Do you want to run those those -9's and SD-45's at the same time separately, or, at the same time MU'ed together in one train? 
If the latter, that can be done easily with a trail car set up with a heavy duty ESC and batteries in a trail car. 
If the former, RCS can do it quite easily. Up to to three locos at a time, separately. RCS can also MU as many locos as you want into one unit. 

You can have simple "Plug'n'Play" installation of the ESC with all AC locos. Likewise you can have plug in Phoenix P5 sound in each loco if you wish.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

My two cents is as always. Try to arrange visits with people that use the different systems. Nothing like some hands on to help make up your mind.


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

Boy, is that good advice, Paul!!!! There is NOTHING that beats that!

Ed


----------



## krogerssolar (Jan 8, 2009)

i would like to run my dash-9's at the same time via battery R/C if i can using CRE-55491 what i dont get is how i would power/ R/C them i know there are the battery kits from aristo dose each loco need the rc card or just one that is mued to the other loco's


----------

